# Performance Center Visit with Local Delivery?



## TheJackal (Dec 22, 2007)

I have asked my CA about this and he says "I don't see why there would be a problem" but he hasn't given me a firm answer yet. Is it possible to visit the performance center but take local delivery of your new BMW? I will have a leased vehicle with 10,000 miles per year. I would rather not put 1000 miles on the car on day 1. By flying home I can also take one less day off of work. Since you do not drive your own car on the Performance Center courses anyway, can you still visit the performance center but take local delivery of your car?


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

What I've heard of people doing is taking delivery of the car at the PC, then paying for courtesy delivery to your local center. The cost of this is usually ~$500.


----------



## TCB (Feb 27, 2006)

I doubt you can do this without any extra cost. My understanding has always been that the destination charge on the invoice pays for all the PCD activities (hotel, meals, instruction, etc) since BMW doesn't have to ship a car delivered in Greenville to a local dealer.

If you aren't interested in the "delivery" part of PCD, you could always sign up for one of the classes at the Peformance Center. The one day class is $650 and you'd probably get twice the instruction time of PCD.


----------



## TheJackal (Dec 22, 2007)

Obviously I want to do this with no extra cost. I'm in NJ. From what I've read, the boat usually stops here first before going to SC. What is the difference if they ship from the port in NJ to my dealer or from the port in SC to the Performance Center? Anyone from the Performance Center care to chime in? I'm really interested in the experience. Both a friend and I are taking delivery of a 3 series. I bet we'd be willing to waive the guest portion so it is just the two of us instead of 4 if it is possible to work this out. There are other reasons why local delivery is important to me that are not really relevent to the discussion. I'm hoping that someone at the performance center can help work this out. My car is still 'on order' so it is early in the process. As of right now I have time to figure this out but would rather get some confirmation sooner than later. My CA said he is waiting to hear back from the Performance Center and will call me when he has more info. We obviously would not need a vehicle overview at the Performance Center either. I'm sure this would make things even easier on the staff at the PC.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

When I ordered my e46, I tried to ask about this same option. Unless things have changed, you must take delivery of the car in SC. But, since you're CA is going through the proper channels, you'll have your answer soon enough.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Unfortunately you *cannot* take local delivery and still come thru the PCD program without paying a fee.

We only get reimbursed for our expenses from BMWNA for vehicles we deliver here. If your vehicle is not delivered here, we have nothing to cover the cost of hotel, food, driving, and staff.

That is the reason we are called Performance Center *Delivery*. If you take delivery at the dealer, you would have to pay and come to one of the Performance Driving Schools or pay for what is called BMW 101 (basically mimmicks a PCD minus you actualy taking delivery of your vehicle here- $495 is the cost).

The only vehicles that have execptions to this are M5, M6 and 6 series customers. Each of those vehicles have a Owners driving programs built into the price. The customer has one year from the date of delivery to schedule their M or 6 Series Owners Driving School.

Hope this helps to clarify.


----------



## TheJackal (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Looks like my friend and I are going ahead with PCD. See you guys in Greenville!


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Enjoy!! Just be careful driving through VA and NJ. It's not like I haven't made an involuntary donation to the state highway fund in both of those states... in the same day.... :angel:


Seriously though, you'll enjoy the drive up, it's rather nice and curvacous.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Desiboy said:


> Enjoy!! Just be careful driving through VA and NJ.


NJ isnt bad at all. I live in NJ and never had a problem.

VA I agree. Below is an excerpt that sums it up. I learned my lesson the hard way. Do not drive over 80 in VA.

"Virginia is handing out Reckless Driving tickets like candy. Virginia is the only state that issues Reckless Driving violations just for speeding 20+ mph over the speed limit or 80+ regardless of the speed limit. Since traffic on the interstate usually moves at around 80, it is very easy to make a very large contribution. The fine can be up to 2500 plus one year in jail. I have known of one Virginia court to send people straight from court to jail. Since it is a *mandatory court appearance*, you have to either show up on your court date or retain an attorney. Attorney fees are usually 500 to 1500 with the fine in the same ballpark. "


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

The BoatMan said:


> NJ isnt bad at all. I live in NJ and never had a problem.


Seriously?! I lived in NY for 20 years and my friends and I HATED driving in Jersey. The cops are relentless, if you get pulled, you'll get a ticket. What's worse is they use a ton of unmarked pacing cars, so your V1 is useless .


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

NJ can be pretty bad - perhaps Boat is just lucky.


----------

